# leg - stands



## GrahamIreland (12 Dec 2016)

Hi - I was wondering how these set of legs might have the screw in rubbers at the bottom attached.

They are the levelling screws with rubber.

Taped?


----------



## skipdiver (12 Dec 2016)

Do you mean tapped?


----------



## n0legs (12 Dec 2016)

Could be some of these:-
http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server5300/ ... 80.JPG?c=2


----------



## novocaine (13 Dec 2016)

or threaded rivets/ rivnuts.


----------



## GrahamIreland (13 Dec 2016)

Yes those screw in adjusters.

Are they welded in place first somehow?
I have been plugging mine with wood and screwing into that.


----------



## -Matt- (13 Dec 2016)

You take out the foot, leaving the square block and bang that into the end of the box with a mallet (nothing too hard for damage sake) and then screw the foot back in.
We use aluminium ones where I work from a company called Die-pat.


----------



## skipdiver (13 Dec 2016)

I've seen those type of benches with a nut welded on the bottom into which the adjustable foot screws.


----------



## GrahamIreland (14 Dec 2016)

ah, I see.
I was mitring my corners, therefore sealing the edges. So was wondering how to do it.
I guess you leave the ends open.

thanks.


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Dec 2016)

I've got a set of these on my bandsaw and they are simple and work a treat.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ad ... t-ax864273


----------

